# Help! Shipping



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

How do you guys ship individual tees? Flat rate boxes? Flat rate cardboard envelopes? Bubble mailers? Fed ex? Ups? Help. There are so many options and I have no idea what to choose. I you don't mind, can you also post a ballpark price of each method including package price? Thanks guys!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

FPF said:


> How do you guys ship individual tees? Flat rate boxes? Flat rate cardboard envelopes? Bubble mailers? Fed ex? Ups? Help. There are so many options and I have no idea what to choose. I you don't mind, can you also post a ballpark price of each method including package price? Thanks guys!


I am in Canada and have no idea about the US, but I am sure if you read through the archives, this has been asked and answered many times over....


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

This has been answered quite a few times. USPS 1st class for up to 13 oz, Priority (though not necessarily flat rate) for everything else (some large orders make FedX or UPS an option). 

Use PAYPAL's multi-ship option or USPS ClickNShip website. Get reduced or free delivery confirmation, print labels, drop off at post office or give to your mail carrier. Free boxes available for Priority (check out the new Regional priority boxes).


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

Im having trouble finding the first class free mailers. I see the priority flat rate envelopes on their site but cant find the first class ones...... can someone help me out. Im struggling with the simplest issue of this business.....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Definitely 1st class mail as Grey indicated. It will be half the cost of any other method.

There are no free mailers for first class. you'll have to use your own envelope.


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

well that's why I was struggling to find them then lol


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

dollar stores, cheap bubble mailers, one shirt should be under 13 oz. good luck uncletee.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah but bubble mailers for a t-shirt is overkill, and extra weight. Any ole regular envelope will do. Once you get your volume up, buy poly envelopes from Ebay. Lightweight, sturdy, and cheap.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

Go to staples and buy a 100 pack of paper 9x12 envelopes for $9.99. Been shipping single shirts first class this way for years now.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

chrisf116 said:


> Go to staples and buy a 100 pack of paper 9x12 envelopes for $9.99. Been shipping single shirts first class this way for years now.


Me too!!! So many folks here waste so much time on stuff that does not matter much instead of on designs and getting sales....


----------

